# Domus Volumnia Residence?



## bailey (Dec 5, 2010)

Have a studio on hold...  trying to decide several things.  Anyone know how large the studio units are?  There is one review on TUG but reviews on other sites have mixed reviews.  Has anyone stayed there?  This resort is close to Perugia.  I'm debating whether or not a studio is worth an exchange or just renting somewhere for 70-90 Euro would be a better value.  

The main thing I'm trying to decide is if 2 weeks in the Umbria region is too long?  We just went to Greece and found that 1 week in Crete was definitely not long enough.  Didn't give us enough time to "relax".  We felt we were constantly on the go...so I was thinking maybe 2 weeks would give us a good mix of sightseeing and relaxing.


----------



## mav (Dec 6, 2010)

I stayed here in 2007 in a 1 bedroom upstairs unit. It had nice views, was clean, and the staff was very pleasant.  Can't say what the studios would be like, but we were on a 6 week trip and arrived about 2pm. They showed us 2  one bedroom units and said we could pick the one we wanted.  Because it is Europe, the unit was missing a lot of things we are used to. I honestly don't remember if it even had a microwave. BUT the unit was clean and bright!  And I did not go to Italy to cook.  I would suggest calling RCI and ask if there is a unit # listed. If so, ask for ANY notes they have on that particular unit like square footage, etc.
   BTW, I stayed at Il Poggio also on that trip and did NOT like it. Go figure since others TUG members have stayed there and did.


----------

